# Horror



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2013)

Sono riuscita a convincere Mattia ad uscire con i suoi amici che è taaaaaanto che non vede, ed è proprio un peccaaaaaaato...
Morale.
E' uscito festa e tornerà domani mattina e io sono stata al cazzeggio global . Peccato che di sonno nemmeno a parlarne. 
Per cercare di farmelo venire mi sono messa a fare zappng easy e dopo essermi vista malattie imbarazzanti, giardinieri in affitto, accumulatori seriali, case da incubo e similari mi sono detta.
Perchè non darmi una botta di vita e invece di provare a farmi venire sonno con un bel porno con  una rilassante gang bang  non guardo che c'è su horror channel?

Culo. Becco un film all'inizio.
Titolo
_Wrong Turn

_:unhappy: che cazzo è?
Mi accendo una canna e dico ai gatti che stanno bevendo birra con rutto libero. Svegli come dei grilli pure loro. E appiccicosi come la colla.- Ci diamo all'horror?-
Annuiscono convinti e mi metto comoda.
Scena uno, c'è una tizia che sembra Millepensieri arrampicata su una parete di roccia che sta cazziando quello di sopra.
-Cretino di un bestione fottuto vuoi tirarmi su che c'ho i merdosi crampi alle mani? Ti svegli o no, Cristo, sono mica un maledettissmo ragno!- (ovviamente i dialoghi sono a libera interpretazione tebana ma il senso è quello)
L'inquadratura cambia e si vede il tonno di spalle sulla rupe che guarda giù.
Un secondo dopo viene liposucchiato fuori campo.
Sotto lei continua a sbraitare come una gallina finchè. Vede la faccia del tonno riapparire. E non si accorge subito ovviamente che lui è morto. No. Anche se l'espressione avrebbe dovuto suggerirle che forse forse tanto bene non stava.
-Rotto in culo che non sei altro, vuoi tirarmi su da questa cazzo di parete o...-
_Plop.
Plop. Plop._
E finalmente, dopo svariate gocce di sangue che le cadono in faccia (mai visto sangue così pastoso dal vero comunque, a meno che...d'accordo la pianto) la starnazzante bionda (che a questo punto non mi ricorda più Millepensieri) capisce che è merda.
Ma. la corda comincia a d essere issata in malo modo. 
Morale.
Vede il cadaverone del suo amico volare giù dalla rupe e poco dopo lei riesce a tagliare la corda e precipita giù pure lei.
Ovviamente si rimette in piedi come la donna bionica (io, ma chiunque, minimo minimo avrebbe 45 costole rotte ed entrambe le gambe fratturate), terrorizzata e piangente comincia a correre.
Finalmente arriva ad intravedere la macchina, quindi la salvezza, peccato che inciampa in un filo spinato altezza caviglia e cade.
Un secondo dopo pure lei viene liposucchiata fuori dallo schermo.
Mangio lo yogurt e dico ai gatti che ora si danno al Gin.- Promette bene. Sangue.-
Loro mi fanno si con la zampa e si accomodano meglio sopra di me. Non di fianco. Sopra. Stessero comodi tra l'altro.
Comunque. Questa era la prefazione.
Il film va avanti. Ci sono le musiche di inizio film con immagini di piedi dentro scarpe da arrampicata. Senza gamba ovviamente. Foto di un tipo che è decisamente un mostro. Tipo gnomo cattivo.
Vari articoli di giornali dove si intuisce che due arrampicatori sono scomparsi senza lasciare traccia. Immagine di una pozza di sangue. 
Insomma.
Finalmente arriva colui che deduco sia l'attore principale. Classico americano. Bello. Non biondo ma mi sembra occhio chiaro. Sicuro di se e con l'aria perfettina un pò da cagacazzi. E' in macchina. Sta andando ad un colloquio.
Strada bloccata. Il cellulare non prende (ovvio) quindi decide di tornare indietro e cercare un telefono per avvertire che ritarderà molto.
Ovviamente si infratta in stradine che nemmeno un idiota totale prenderebbe, ma tant'è. Non avrebbero fatto il film.
Dopo percorsi raccapriccianti arriva ad un distributore di gas che io, ma siamo sempre lì...non avrebbero fatto il film, non solo non mi sarei fermata ma avrei immediatamente alzato i tacchi denunciando il posto alla polizia. A prescindere.
Il nostro fighetto niente. In testa ha solo la sua cazzo di telefonata.
Scende. L'unica roba viva che c'è è un tipo letteralmente raccapricciante, sporchissimo, senza denti, con l'aria cattiva che sta bevendo qualcosa che si rovescia pure addosso. 
Il fighetto gli chiede se c'è un telefono. Il robo indica una cosa che si vede lontano un chilometro che non funziona.
Ma il fighetto niente. Ci prova.
Ovviamente non funziona. 8Ma va?). Scambio di simpatiche battute con il robo che è pure un pò rissoso.
Il fighetto, vista l'impossibilità di fare la telefonata che fa? in maniera assolutamente insensata e invornita  in un momento di cazzo duro presumo, prende la decisione di attraversare una specie di strada ancora cantierata in mezzo a praticamente una foresta per arrivare comunque al colloquio.
Dieci minuti dopo di film, lo vediamo mentre sfreccia come un coglione a 4800 all'ora in una strada praticamente serrata in mezzo al nulla verde, decidendo pure di sentire della musica, prende i cd, gli cadono, si china a prenderli (sempre sfrecciando come un concorde) e con una sfiga che nemmeno fantozzi centra un furgoncino.
Si. Un furgoncino. Proprio un cazzo di furgoncino.  In mezzo al nulla c'è un furgoncino con 8  ragazzi che stanno andando da qualche parte a fare campeggio e si sono persi. Pure loro.
Risultato due macchine fuori uso, niente cellulare, il nulla e bla ebla  e come prima,  nessuno si fa male, sono tutti bionici tanto che decidono di lasciare un tipo e una tipa alle macchine e tutti gli altri a piedi alla ricerca di aiuto.
Nella successiva mezz'ora di film l'unica cosa interessante che succede è lo  scambio di battute tra i due , degno di essere citato, senza interpretazione tebana.
Lei, subito dopo essersi fatta con lui una mega canna - Che ne dici se...- 
Lui, risvegliandosi immediatamente dal torpore cannaiolo -Ti amo...-
Lei -Si lo so, ma ora tirati giù i pantaloni.-
E po vengono liposucchiati pure loro fuori dalle telecamere.

Per farla breve, quelli che erano andati in cerca di aiuto alcuno vengono catturati, e naturalmente uccisi barbaramente, con quattro di loro , tra cui il fighetto, che riescono a nascondersi in maniera assolutamente geniale dentro la casa degli orrori, un paio sotto il letto del killer sanguinario e un paio non ricordo dove.
Intanto si scopre che i killer sono tre, tre mostri sanguinari che se la dormono allegramente dopo l'orgia di sangue.

Al mattino i quattro scappano. E si fanno beccare come dei polli.
Inseguimento drammatico poi scappa che scappa arrivano ad una radura dove scoprono un campeggio di cadaveri squartati.
Il parco giochi dei fratelli killer (meglio quello nelle mutande di Man, di parco giochi)

Morale. Una tavanata pazzesca. Credo alla fine moriranno tutti.
Ecco...è appena morto il primo dei quattro supersisti. Trafitto da una freccia di uno dei killer (si, hanno un arsenale. Non si fanno mancare nemmeno la mitraglietta)
L'unico dubbio è.
Il fighetto cagacazzo e l'altra bonazza, si salveranno?
Si perchè c'è la terza che ha la faccia della prossima.
Mentre scrivo è seccata la terza infatti.
Sono rimasti la bonazza e il fighetto che è molto alfa. E un pò meno cagacazzo sembra.
Fra poco scatta il bacio.
Hanno appena fatto fuori uno dei killer.

Chissà se si salvano tutti e due.
Vabbè. Provo a dormire.
Si. Non ci crede nessuno.
Vabbè2.
Ora rollo.
E poi vediamo se mi viene sonno.

Magari sogno erotico.
Speriamo...


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2013)

i due si sono salvati.
Ma a sorpresa uno dei killer mostro è rimasto vivo.

Mi è sorto il dubbio che non c'ho capito un cazzo ed è un film di zombi.
Mi canno và, che è meglio.
I gatti sono già al cilum


----------



## Eliade (7 Aprile 2013)

Ovviamente ho letto solo fino a "che cazzo è?"...:volo:
...questo post era solo per dire: io ci sono.:rock:


----------



## Guest (7 Aprile 2013)

:risata::risata:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Aprile 2013)

voglio anch'io sto canale del cazzo


----------



## Innominata (7 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini;bt7969 ha detto:
			
		

> voglio anch'io sto canale del cazzo


E' dentro la sua canna:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2013)

ma Inno, sarai kreti! Non ero dentro la canna, o meglio un pochino ma mi ero rollata una roba che non avrebbe fatto effetto manco ad un bambino!
Partendo dal presupposto che ormai mi fa schifissimo accendermi una sigaretta, ed erano secoli che non fumavo, ho rollato davvero una cosa ridicola, nemmeno sonno mi è venuto.
Cioè ora smetterò pure di farmi i joint :unhappy: mica perchè ho cinquant'anni (dicono voci del forum) ma perchè mi fa schifo proprio fumare.
Gesù come sono messa male.
Comunque ribadisco che horror channel è un canale davvero da ceLebrolesi dell'horror. 
A mezzanotte e un quarto danno un film che si intitola
La vendetta di Christie

Secondo me Christie è una moglie/compaagna/fidanzata  tradita che decide di far fuori marito/compagno/fidanzato fedifrago e relativa facocera.


Cristo.
Non l' avrà mica scritto Circe?


paura


----------



## Spider (7 Aprile 2013)

veramente si vocifera di 73...
e mica di canali!!!!!!

tebina non sai quanto amo gli Horror.
più che gli horror i serial killer.
che ne dici di Black Cristhams?
prima versione , naturalmente....


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2013)

Spider;bt7974 ha detto:
			
		

> veramente si vocifera di 73...
> e mica di canali!!!!!!
> 
> tebina non sai quanto amo gli Horror.
> ...


ma 73 sono quelli che dichiaro, uffa.
Sai che noi donne abbiamo il vezzo di abbassarci gli anni.

Black n non l'ho visto. Ma in effetti non sono un appassionata di horror.
Solo di serial killer veri:unhappy:


----------



## Spider (7 Aprile 2013)

benissimo , ne hai trovato uno.
a 6 anni staccavo le zampe alle mosche.
a 10 anni affogavo i gatti nella vasca da bagno.
a 15 davo fuoco alle lucertole, vive, ovvio
a 18 mozzavo la coda ai cani 8 tanto è inutile).
a 20 i mio primo omicidio.
solo ragazze, giovani, belle, bionde e vergini.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Spider;bt7976 ha detto:
			
		

> benissimo , ne hai trovato uno.
> a 6 anni staccavo le zampe alle mosche.
> a 10 anni affogavo i gatti nella vasca da bagno.
> a 15 davo fuoco alle lucertole, vive, ovvio
> ...


sei se anche psicolabile allora sei l'uomo della mia vita.
Potresti scalzare dal mio cuore un famoso serial killer. Famoso solo per gli appassionati.
Il nome tutto un programma.
Il matador.
Un serial killer gentil uomo che faceva fuori solo uomini e soprattutto quelli che facevano alle donne.
Rinchiuso in un carcere di massima sicurezza  con 800 ergastoli sulle spalle, in una rivolta è riuscito ad uscire dalla sua cella e invece di provare a scappare o far del male alle guardie sai che ha fatto?
E' andato diretto nella cella di un pedifilo assassino che avevano appena condannato e...
Lo ha tolto di mezzo.
Poi è tornato in cella.
Il primo che ha fatto fuori è stato suo padre.
Aveva scoperto che picchiava e vessava sessualmente la madre.


----------



## Spider (8 Aprile 2013)

a me fà impazzire il mostro di milwokee.
pensa si mangiava le sue vittime.
inoltre sembra che parlasse con loro.
i vicini raccontano di discussioni accesissime.
solo che parlava con le teste mozzate sul tavolo.
in frigo c'erano le braccia e le gambe.
sul fuoco in pentola, cuore e polmoni.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Spider;bt7978 ha detto:
			
		

> a me fà impazzire il mostro di milwokee.
> pensa si mangiava le sue vittime.
> inoltre sembra che parlasse con loro.
> i vicini raccontano di discussioni accesissime.
> ...


cannibalismo.
Non proprio un classico.
Anche mio nonno parlava con i cadaveri comunque e nessuno di noi lo ha mai trovato strano. Trovavamo più strano che parlasse con i vivi. Era abbastanza...come dire...estraneo al genere umano
Lo conosci sagawa issei?
Non è un serial killer, ma ha fatto fuori la ragazza di cui si era "innamorato" e poi se l'è mangiata.

Lui è libero tra l'altro. E' un pittore. Beh pittore.
In sostanza l'ha fatta franca alla grande.
Anche il giappone ha le sue maglie larghe quando vuole.


----------



## Spider (8 Aprile 2013)

non dirmi che, 
girava pure intorno al frigo 
e metteva la pentola sul fuoco...
comunque quello con i morti ci litigava,
 mica ci parlava.
secondo lui non avevano fatto bene alcune cose...

tu le cose le fai sempre bene... tebina??????


----------



## Tubarao (9 Aprile 2013)

Cikatilo....o come cacchio si scrive......


----------



## babsi (11 Aprile 2013)

E' nella natura stessa degli horror.
Essere credibili come un pifferaio magico (cit. Monti ).
Situazioni paradossali in cui persino Mister Coraggio dell'Anno se la darebbe a gambe e pure di corsa....nelle quali i poveri protagonisti si impuntano invece a fare gli impavidi cuor di leone..o per meglio dire anche semplicemente i pirla, dato che poi si ritrovano, improrogabilmente, senza testa, come si confà ad un vero horror nel quale non la scampa davvero nessuno, se non il protagonista, che poi in realtà si scopre il killer cattivo :up:
però a me gustano
dopo un po' che non ne vedo uno vado in crisi d'astinenza
se ne trovano davvero pochissimi buoni, ma quei pochi, valgono la pena di aver passato una bella serata ansiolitica:up:


----------

